# CRYORIG R1 Universal



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2014)

CRYORIG and their R1 Universal have redefined what makes a high-end air cooler. Packing some serious features and never before seen memory clearance on a cooler of this size, it not only performs like a champ, it could make the competition appear obsolete in comparison.

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2014)

_"does not block dimm slots..." 
_
How about when you install the cooler on an LG2011 board? It looks to be like it would block the dimm slots at the back


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2014)

nice cooler, but i guess air cooler has reach its max performance and hard to get lower temp than this


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> _"does not block dimm slots..."
> _
> How about when you install the cooler on an LG2011 board? It looks to be like it would block the dimm slots at the back



Pros in the conclusion have been edited to be more clear and concise. It most likely will block memory slots in the rear on LGA2011.


----------



## Kursah (May 14, 2014)

Great review. I must say their mounting system strongly resembles that of my Noctua system...very smart on their part. It's one of the best designs I've ever worked with!

Also, I must say I'm saddened my Noctua U14S is not on the comparo list...but I am impressed that the smaller U12S is only a few degrees behind this beast of a cooler with a single fan and smaller footprint.

It looks like a damn good cooler, nice job!! :Toast:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 14, 2014)

Yea Haswell isnt exactly the best platform to test coolers with. However it is the most popular thus its in use.  x79 was a far better platform when I used it to see how good a cooler was. Still with all the limitations Intel's CPUs have at the lower TDP levels. The fact the R1 still takes the top slot while being able to offer the memory clearance it does is phenomenal. SImply put on LGA115x etc The Cryorig R1 is far bigger but has better memory clearance. Thats something worth considering. Especially when the Build quality on the Cryorig cooler is considered.

With the  MSRP being $89.95 on the Cryorig and the NH-U14S being $69.99-75.99  The Cryorig is in most situations the far better buy. The Noctua cooler is great but Cryorig really did a great job here. Hopefully the future revisions will bring better clearance for the motherboard primary expansion slot. In the end tho while I loved the Noctua NH-U14S the Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 Deepcool Gamer Storm Assassin etc etc. There really isnt a high end air cooler that matches the R1 in my opinion at this time.


----------



## Kursah (May 15, 2014)

When I see the U12S having a 2-degree celsius deficit under some of your load tests and better in idle tests, and the U14S being about that much better than the U12...I don't know if I can agree that the R1 is worth the $20 price increase it commands atm. To some it might...but it doesn't seem all that much of a value imho. Maybe Haswell has something to do with those results...I'd like to see and AMD option tested too, just for the sake of giving people an idea of what to expect and how much the temp difference changes.

Though I say that when I could've purchased a 212EVO for half what I paid for the Noctua (until you factor in overclocking).

Regardless of my doubts in its value, I have already recommended it to several people and referred your review as the best source. I told them, if they want the best in air cooling, this is where to get it. If I were looking for a high-end air cooling solution, I might consider it myself. Though I must admit I really like the single tower/fan designs overall, the R1 makes me reconsider my preferences.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Pros in the conclusion have been edited to be more clear and concise. It most likely will block memory slots in the rear on LGA2011.



dont i at least get a thanks for pointing that out?  dont be shy man


----------



## Nicola1989 (May 15, 2014)

hello, is there any chance to try the cryrig with am3 + socket and processor amd fx 8350?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2014)

Sorry but no AM3+ is dying off with new APUs paving the way however the lack of a high end chip in that market means I won't be testing with an AMD system any time soon.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2014)

Any idea when this will be available in the US? Can't seem to find any online retailers that carry it.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Sorry but no AM3+ is dying off with new APUs paving the way however the lack of a high end chip in that market means I won't be testing with an AMD system any time soon.



AM3+ is not a dying socket just yet and you'd be better off testing coolers on the 200W+ TDP FX cpu's if it can keep these cool then you can bet your britches it'll keep anything else on the market cool


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2014)

yet no one really buys AMD processors when looking at volume, a user is most likely going to have an Intel LGA115x setup. If it was just TDP that was required i would still be using my Core i7 3960x system for testing since the CPU regularly consumed over 250w even with a very very mild overclock. Basically users generally would like to see how a cooler performs on the hardware they will most likely buy. If only heat and wattage mattered most reviewers would just to TEC plates to simulate load and do testing that way.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok fair enough but it would be nice if you could atleast just snap a shot of it sitting on an AMD AM3+ mobo so that we who do buy AMD can atleast get an idea of what it's going to be like using one as AMD + tall dimms usually equals small choice in coolers that don't block dimm socket one and nice coolers like this are what we want to buy but wont if it blocks a socket


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2014)

This is why I keep it simple. If your going air buy standard height memory if your going water/ aio buy w.e you want. I have some nice Gskill ripjaws yet the heatsinks are not even on them go figure.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2014)

So your saying you took the heat sinks off them and voided the warranty something I can't afford to do here in New Zealand prices are just to high to be voiding warranties


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 5, 2014)

Yup because its ram and not that expensive granted you cant remove the heatsinks on all ram some sticks that will kill them all depends on brand and the DIMMs in general. Then again people could just avoid the hassel by not buying obnoxious memory.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jul 19, 2015)

I read the entire review only after then I realized it is R1 Universal, and not Ultimate 

Anyway, nice one, I compared it with the new charts at L9x65 review and it still looks awesome. Actually yeah, air coolers have reached their limits, there's nothing more to do anyway. 

So, what about R1 Ultimate? Any link or two for the most reliable review on it?

_EDIT:_ Okay I've checked one at Vortez (and PCGamerware), and I am totally impressed with it. This is my first time I've seen "features" to actually work, rather than being cosmetics. (pcgamerware actually gave it platinum award )


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2019)

SO now that AM4 and Ryzen are around any chance you'll retest this on an AMD socket AM4 based system seeing as the R1 Universal also supports it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2019)

Cryorig are going out of business. Its best to avoid the R1 and go with a Noctua or Be Quiet dark rock pro


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2019)

I already bought the R1 universal


----------

